# R.I.P Austin



## d0tti (Dec 14, 2012)

Austin passed away in the desexing surgery today. They believe he had calci virus, he was vaccinated and desexed today but didn't wake up from the anesthetic. I feel 100% guilty. The vet said it might be because i left him outside for the past week to keep the female and male separate prior to the desexing surgery. (I kept Herman inside the back room and Austin under the veranda outside). He was only 4 months old 

Am I a horrible pet owner?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost little Austin! try not to beat yourself up too much over it - no owner, no matter how great they are, can foresee and prevent every bad thing that could potentially happen. you did the best you knew how to for him. you loved him and gave him a good life for the short time you were able to.

binky free, Austin!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It wasn't your fault. Sometimes things just happen. He had a good life and he knew you loved him, if you didn't love him you wouldn't have been getting him desexed. I'm sorry. Binky free little Austin. :rainbow:


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 14, 2012)

No you are NOT a horrible pet owner. I am so sorry this happened  there is no way you could have predicted this and you were RIGHT to seperate them before they were fixed so you were actually doing the correct thing.

He went peacefully and didn't suffer. Binky free lil Austin!


----------



## HEM (Dec 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss
Binky free Austin!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry! It's easy to blame ourselves when we lose our bunnies, but try not to. It wasn't your fault at all, you couldn't have known this would happen! *hugs*


----------



## d0tti (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone! 
Poor Herman, i think she knows something is up. Even my cat seems confused, 
Thank you for your support


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

It wasn't your fault. You could not have predicted that it would happen.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Even when your baby has been with you for more than a decade we always try to second guess. It just happens. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Heart hugs:rip: Austin


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, and I'm sorry to say I know how you feel. Last January my bunny Trillian died during her spay surgery. The vet told me the surgery went fine but she never came back from being under. I spent a lot of time beating myself up for putting a perfectly healthy rabbit through surgery that took her life. I realized that I was doing the best thing for her, and it wasn't my fault.
You were doing the best thing for your bunny and this isn't your fault. Please try to let go of the guilt. Binky free little one ray:


----------



## d0tti (Dec 17, 2012)

Austin


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

aww, so precious! poor little guy


----------

